# Are there any worst games you played



## RubberfemAsriel (Jul 6, 2022)

the sim free play was one of the worst games i played when you make a sim do an task it takes time for them to finish a task you cant fast forward like in the previous games if you want to finish you will have to pay life style points for them to complete it.


----------

